

Everything You Need to Know on Tor and the Deep Web - DocFeind
http://www.whoishostingthis.com/blog/2013/12/17/tor-deep-web/

======
sp332
This is completely wrong. TOR sites are a tiny fraction of websites. The "deep
web" includes data in various databases that aren't indexed as web pages. TOR
has nothing to do with it.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Web#Deep_resources](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Web#Deep_resources)

------
iterationx
Article confuses dark web with deep web, claims dark web is 500x size of web.
:(

------
sida
Bitcoin wasn't even around in 2006.

